# Chewing herself raw



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I don't know whats wrong as there is no rash, all she does is knaw on her feet/inner wrist till they oose and bleed and crust, i do put ointment on them to help but once they are healed she will do it again. I am forever "AHHHHHing" her

I can take some pictures tonight.

Does anyone recomend anything?


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Isn't your dog in heat? Or was that someone else? What kind of food are you feeding your dog? Feet biting usually means that your dog has some kind of food allergy.........

Also how much exercise does your dog get? If they don't get enough they could develop an OCD condition.......make sure your dog has something to do, if you have ruled out food allergies.....


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

check the food, 
could have grass allergies, if so put booties on the dogs feet before going outside.
some dogs like mine doesnt like his feat being wet, he'll lick for hours if i let him. then that creates a yeast infection for him. so you mite want to make sure its not a yeast infection.
could be a whole lot of things. but first check your food, what are you feeding?


----------



## tahoe262 (Sep 8, 2010)

i agree with the others its prob food related switch to a food that is corn, wheat, or soy free


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

tahoe262 said:


> i agree with the others its prob food related switch to a food that is corn, wheat, or soy free


Don't forget Brewer's Rice.....that stuff is horrible for dogs, we also stay away from chicken, our dog isn't good on chicken.....


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Im feeding her dry biscuits, they make it themselfs here Products they have some great food.

On the off chance i can't get across town i will get her dogroll from the supermarket, that may be it? I no that im not ment to change foods as it takes them 2weeks to get used to change.

Oh gosh she spends most her time outside, not too sure she will keep the booties on, ill look into it tho

Thanks


----------



## spatulars (Sep 30, 2010)

If the meat mixes are raw they are probably good, it looks like they have a good variety of different meats. I don't see the dry biscuits or any ingredient lists. My pup Leela does the same thing with her feet, the back of her pads get red and dry from her chewing and licking, but she has really stopped licking and messing with them since I've done a half-switch to raw food (kibble in the morning, raw turkey at night) along with a fish oil capsule every day.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I put fish oil in there feeds, great for her dandruff, and its only on the wrists of ther front paws and toes.

I excercise her in the padock on the dirt bikes so she isnt short of a run


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

this still doesn't rule out a food allergy - its very common in animals to have food allergies.....our dog has tons of food allergies, and it was a nightmare finding the right diet for her.....because most of the feed had chicken by products in them.....we finally went with fish!

We also had a cat who lived on a chicken dry mix diet for years until one day his body just said no more, and 300$ later we had to get him off that meal he ate everyday....

You really might want to try another product, *a list of ingredients for your current dog food would be fantastic*, because it would help us eliminate the good from the bad. Yes this company that you buy your dog food from looks good, and seems to have a great variety - however most places carry even the not so good foods also. A lot of dogs foods have stuff in it that you really don't want to feed your dogs, because if they have allergies or a weak immune system a low quality feed would cause problems.......

I'm not sure if you tested your dog for mange, but maybe to rule it out wouldn't hurt. But since its only the feet I highly doubt that your dog has it.


----------



## ares41409 (Oct 17, 2010)

my male has food allergys he dont chew his paws tho but every dog is diff i live in pa so out here i get my dog annamaet and it does wonders Annamaet Petfoods


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

gosh bailey used to do this. drove me nuts. she still does some if i let her. she seems to like it lol. her feet arent all red & swollen since we went grain free. one thing i did do since she was all over her feet is keep up w/ dewormings. bailey had hookworms last check up & all i could think of was her licking her feet when she'd come in from outside. i do pick up her poo but sometimes i might miss some or another animal will make its way into the yard.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Bruno had this too just recently. However,after changing his food,getting him an inflammatory shot,and brewers yeast,he's stopped.
I also checked for fleas,and got him medicated for those just to be safe.

It could also be the treats you give her.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I don't give her treats. I might switch to raw and see how that goes. The bag only has a weight and price sticker on it, which makes me wonder what is actually in the food. I brought some last night that was soy? I will get a list tonight

I went to take pics of the wrist this morning and spotted this under her toes, poor thing!
I got a warm wash cloth and tried to wipe it away but its stuck there.
Dont look at my messy house!
And yes i do need to cut her nails


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

looks like allergies. 
but what kind is the question. get on some grain free food. see if that helps. dont let her lick the area's affected.
if in a couple weeks after you switch foods its not helping, i would move on to grass


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Thank you. Im going to have to hunt down that food today 

I was also thinking (long shot) but it may be due to ther being a tight linebred dog?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

lets stick with the allergies, it'd be better for your dog to rule out the most common. IMO.
but i suppose that could be it, but i wouldnt suspect it necessarily


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Raw diets can be very good if made properly.......So yeah why don't you try that......dry foods I really don't like, but they are cheaper so most people go with them......

Yes change the diet, and grain free is the best - I usually don't go with something that isn't brand named - a name I'm familiar with, or have done extensive research on. You could even ask the store if they know what types you can go for, just steer clear of the brand names like Purina, Iams, and some of the lower quality.....

Yes, yes I know some people here will disagree with Purina being low quality......but the fact that your dog is showing signs of allergies, you don't want to choose those foods....


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Its hard when we have such diffrent brands of food, anyone heard of Orejin? I just googled it we have it in NZ


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

YES! That food is wonderful! It is very expensive,but very good quality!


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Don;t rule out chicken either. Turns out a lot of dogs are allergic to chicken,corn and wheat.

try to get something with lamb,duck or bison. It's easier for them to digest,and doesn't usually cause a reaction.

This was the result of bad food.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

flea's???????????


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

That is a result of food allergy. Not fleas. However fleas can cause that too,but it's usually more on the tail.


----------



## ares41409 (Oct 17, 2010)

ya i would say gran free the way to be and if you want you could give your dog benadryl to help


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i would try origen, blue buffalo wilderness (which i use), evo.
all great food. worth the price. nismo could get a 35lb bag of food and go through it just as fast as the 24lb bag of the good food.
you dont need to feed as much with good food.
it ends up being around the same


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

looks like allergies and I would go simple first, try benadryl for about a week and see it helps. So if she is an adult APBT and normal size give her 2 benadryl twice to 3 times a day for a week and see if the itching stops. If it does it is seasonal or allergies not related to food. I am have dog who does the same thing and benadryl stops the itching. Also wash her feet with dawn soap and make sure it is not something she stepped in. The dawn will take all the oils and any irritant out of the coat but only do this once. 

If she still itch's then go to a grain free food but it should take about 2-3 weeks before it gets completely better. Many foods build up in the system and it takes time to cleanse the body and start over. 

Any good grain free food is ok you can even try a duck based food.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Thank you Lisa, much appreciated.

Ill update in a few weeks


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

good post lisa. hows that baby doin, message me when ur up to it.
hope all is good!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> That is a result of food allergy. Not fleas. However fleas can cause that too,but it's usually more on the tail.


very true.
buttt if your dog is allergic to flea's, it only takes one.
so IF it was a flea allergie, which it doesnt look like to me too much either, it could be anywhere.
but from the pics i totally agree.
good post


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Nearly a year later this has COME BACK ahhhhhhh!! But its on heavy pus in the pad/toes and lots of pus under her left armpit. It cant be food as shes been on the same food since forever lol. It was all fine last night and I woke her up this morning to hop into bed and she coulsnt walk on her paw. And her chest/armpit was 'soggy' with pus.

I've just cleaned it up and bathed it in some salty warm water (she didnt like it, as very sore for her).
Its messing with her nerves too. She gets like electric shocks into the paw.

I've got antibiotics on hand from previous vet visits, Ihope this clears it up


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

did you try the Benadryl? Seems like seasonal allergies if its the same time as last year??


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

We can't get Bendryl here in NZ I have given her Prednisone which I think is equivilant to that.
She wont stand on her foot (I think shes actually being a little bit of a Hollywood) So Ive slapped it with a whole lot of antiseptic/anti inflam cream and wrapped it so she doesnt lick it off. She likes playing patient baha


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

Argos gets those same little blister things between his toes sometimes, and he licks and licks at it as well. I've had him on Wellness Core Grain Free for several months now, and it still happens occasionally.

EDIT: I didnt realize this thread had a year-long gap; It's got to be the grass if its seasonal like this?


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

What season is it there? Very interesting that it happened 11/12 months apart. Wonder if blooming weeds or trees or grass are causing it?


----------

